# Avalanche Deerburger Chili



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

*Avalanche Deerburger Chili*



I gotta tell you I never saw it snow so hard before. It came down like an “Avalanche”.
We’ve gotten 41” of Snow so far this Winter, including the 10” we got yesterday.
However I’ve seen 37” in 2 days in the past, but I have never seen 10” of Snow in 3 hours before!! That’s over 3” per hour!!
We started with some flurries, but it didn’t really start to snow until 5 PM, and by 8 PM we had a Full 10” on the ground.
Then it went back to flurries & that was it for the night.

So I figured it would be a good time for some Chili.
Mrs Bear wants it pretty mild, so it just gets Deerburger, Red Kidney Beans, Diced Tomatoes, Tomato Sauce, and McCormick’s Chili Seasoning.
Then when I plate mine, I add a whole bunch of Squirts of Frank’s Hot Sauce.
This goes Great when there’s a lot of snow on the ground.

Enjoy the Pics,

Bear


Hard to believe this all came down in 3 hours!!







10" in 3 hours!






Starting to go away already---Should be all gone by Wednesday:






This Warms me Up:






Even Warmer Now!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2018)

What the HE double Hockey Sticks are those little round things ?? :eek::D:D

I know just kidding, you Yankee boys put beans in your chili  I really looks good and the snow pics are Great

A like for sure     And like I tell everyone "Franks Makes it Better"

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 18, 2018)

Wow Bear, that's a lot of snow in 3 hours!  We were buried in the white stuff last year at this time, this year has been the opposite.  It's just been a lot of wind so far.  :rolleyes:

BTW, that deerburger chili looks fantastic!  Very nice!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 18, 2018)

Bear keep the heavy white stuff in PA. We only received a dusting yesterday and the forecast for mid-week is temps in the 50's. The chili looks great, I bet it tastes really good looking out your window. 

Chris


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2018)

BTW   I love that white stuff ----------  As long as I am looking at it in your Pic's 

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2018)

Looks like a perfect meal for that kind of weather!
I can't believe you guys are still having such a bad winter.
It's in the 80's down here & I'm almost to the point of turning on the A/C.
Never done that in Feb. in my life.
I just got done mowing the lawn & everything is starting to grow like it's summer.
I know, BOO HOO, but it's been a very unusual summer 2017 & winter 2017-2018.
Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like a perfect meal for that kind of weather!
> I can't believe you guys are still having such a bad winter.
> It's in the 80's down here & I'm almost to the point of turning on the A/C.
> Never done that in Feb. in my life.
> ...



Hey Al I did turn on my AC Friday 78 degrees

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2018)

gary s said:


> Hey Al I did turn on my AC Friday 78 degrees
> 
> Gary



It's 84 here today & the forecast is for the high 80's for the next week or so.
I have the windows open & the fans on, but I REFUSE to put the A/C on.
Well at least until Judy tells me to! :confused:
Al


----------



## recoush (Feb 18, 2018)

Looks good, I make a lot of chili because it is Good Stuff! cant have enough chil1 or Smoke have you tried smoked sausage  with smoked beans and Smoked tomatoes with smoked peppers that the Good stuff!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 18, 2018)

We missed out on the snow.  Only a inch last evening and almost all gone now 

Great looking chili.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

gary s said:


> What the HE double Hockey Sticks are those little round things ?? :eek::D:D
> I know just kidding, you Yankee boys put beans in your chili  I really looks good and the snow pics are Great
> A like for sure     And like I tell everyone "Franks Makes it Better"
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear




WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Bear, that's a lot of snow in 3 hours!  We were buried in the white stuff last year at this time, this year has been the opposite.  It's just been a lot of wind so far.  :rolleyes:
> 
> BTW, that deerburger chili looks fantastic!  Very nice!



Thank You Justin!!
At least this snow won't be around long---Supposed to get to 73° on Wednesday.:cool:
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2018)

Ha that's how that Adam is he pushed to the east for you. We had about an 1" of snow and probably an 1" of sleat on top of the snow. Yup 70 Tues. and Wed. here too.

Great looking chili there.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Bear keep the heavy white stuff in PA. We only received a dusting yesterday and the forecast for mid-week is temps in the 50's. The chili looks great, I bet it tastes really good looking out your window.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris!!
It should be gone soon.
High today was 45°. Supposed to get to 67° Tuesday, & 73° on Wednesday. I'll take it !!
Bear




SmokinAl said:


> Looks like a perfect meal for that kind of weather!
> I can't believe you guys are still having such a bad winter.
> It's in the 80's down here & I'm almost to the point of turning on the A/C.
> Never done that in Feb. in my life.
> ...




Thank You Al !!
It hasn't been that bad a Winter up here, but it would be difficult to Mow my Yard right now.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2018)

recoush said:


> Looks good, I make a lot of chili because it is Good Stuff! cant have enough chil1 or Smoke have you tried smoked sausage  with smoked beans and Smoked tomatoes with smoked peppers that the Good stuff!



Thank You!!
I have to limit what all I smoke, as Mrs Bear only likes certain things smoked.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2018)

c farmer said:


> We missed out on the snow.  Only a inch last evening and almost all gone now
> 
> Great looking chili.




Thank You Adam!!
Yeah I thought we were gonna miss most of it too. They were calling for 3 to 5", but then the Avalanche hit.
At 3" per hour, it's good it didn't last 24 hours like they usually do. That would be 6' of Snow!!!:eek:

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha that's how that Adam is he pushed to the east for you. We had about an 1" of snow and probably an 1" of sleat on top of the snow. Yup 70 Tues. and Wed. here too.
> 
> Great looking chili there.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
LOL---You guys ducked & the snow went right by you to us.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 19, 2018)

Bear, I love chili and yours looks excellent! We were supposed to get a trace to an inch of snow and got 4 up here .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 19, 2018)

The chile looks great John.  Especially on a day like you had with all that snow.
I've never been a big fan of Frank's, but I have been known to put Tabasco Chipotle on just about everything.
POINT
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, I love chili and yours looks excellent! We were supposed to get a trace to an inch of snow and got 4 up here .



Thank You CM!!
Snow's almost gone here already, and it's supposed to get to 67° today & 73° tomorrow.
Then back to 38° again. LOL
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> The chile looks great John.  Especially on a day like you had with all that snow.
> I've never been a big fan of Frank's, but I have been known to put Tabasco Chipotle on just about everything.
> POINT
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
I used to use Tabasco, but I was getting a Bitter taste from it.
Went to Frank's because of that.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

